# Zusammenschneiden von 2 Bildern



## salsia (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe da ein Problem mit Photoshop CS3 und würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt. 

Ich habe 2 Bilder, eins von mir und eines von meinem Freund. Diese Bilder möchte ich so zusammenfügen, dass ein Bild daraus ensteht, worauf wir nebeneinander stehen und es echt aussieht. Das Bild von mir kann glaube ich vorerst unverändert bleiben da ich den Hintergrund beibehalten möchte. Ich bräuchte nun Hilfe indem mir jemand die einzelnen Schritte erklärt  

salsia


----------



## ink (26. Februar 2008)

Moin
Schau mal in der Forensuche nach Freistellen, Tonwertkorrekturen und
Retuschen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de

Ohne das Bildmaterial gesehen zu haben, ist der wichtigste Punkt zunächst,
dass der Schattenwurf bei beiden Bildern stimmt, sonst kann man da noch so
viel retuschieren und es sieht unrealisitisch aus.
Wenn dies gegeben ist, kannst Du mit diversen Freistellungsmethoden
(dazu einfach mal hier im Forum suchen; Stichwort: "Freistellen". In unserer
Tutorialsrubrik gibt es dazu einige Videos und Texte, bspw. hier) die Umrisse 
Deines Freundes freistellen und mittels Drag & Drop in Dein Bild kopieren.

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du auch die beiden Fotos hier anhängen, so dass wir uns
davon ein genaueres Bild machen und spezieller Hilfe geben können.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## ink (26. Februar 2008)

Ich habe das Gefühl das Herr Kolletzky meine Autorität untergräbt...

edit: hehe, alter Mann


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Februar 2008)

..oder einfach zu langsam tippt.


----------

